# Han Solo-Spin-off & Indiana Jones 5: Deutsche Starttermine stehen fest



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Han Solo-Spin-off & Indiana Jones 5: Deutsche Starttermine stehen fest*

					Harrison Ford hat wohl zwei der kultigsten Abenteurer überhaupt gespielt: Han Solo und Indiana Jones. Als letzterer soll Ford ab dem 18. Juli 2019 ein fünftes Mal die Peitsche auf der großen Leindwand schwingen. "Star Wars"-Fans hingegen sollten sich den 24. Mai 2018 merken, da startet nämlich das noch unbetitelte Spin-offüber den jungen Han Solo in den deutschen Kinos. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Han Solo-Spin-off & Indiana Jones 5: Deutsche Starttermine stehen fest*


----------



## drstoecker (4. April 2016)

*AW: Han Solo-Spin-off & Indiana Jones 5: Deutsche Starttermine stehen fest*

Han Solo hat es nach wie vor drauf, weiter so!!!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2016)

*AW: Han Solo-Spin-off & Indiana Jones 5: Deutsche Starttermine stehen fest*

Oh wie GEIL


----------



## e4syyy (4. April 2016)

*AW: Han Solo-Spin-off & Indiana Jones 5: Deutsche Starttermine stehen fest*

Hoffentlich wurde aus den Fehlern von Indi 4 gelernt.  Neues Studio, neues Glück. 

Bin ebenfalls gespennt welcher Schauspieler den jungen Han Solo spielen wird. Hier muss einfach alles passen! 
Noch hehr freu ich mich da ja auf eine evtl. Obi-Wan Trilogie mit Ewan-McGregor. Für mich der beste Schauspieler in Star Wars 1-3!


----------



## SuGGs (4. April 2016)

*AW: Han Solo-Spin-off & Indiana Jones 5: Deutsche Starttermine stehen fest*

Star Wars 8 wurde bereits im Januar auf den 15.12.2017 verschoben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

*AW: Han Solo-Spin-off & Indiana Jones 5: Deutsche Starttermine stehen fest*

Ich bin dann mal gespannt was bei den Titeln unter dem Strich steht aber die werden sehr wahrscheinlich meiner Scheibenwelt beiwohnen


----------

